# Foundation Question...Is it true...



## Tee23 (Oct 16, 2007)

that typically we should choose a color that is a bit lighter than our face because of the oxidation in most makeup?


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Oct 17, 2007)

Good question... I've often wondered the same thing... 

I wear Studio Fix Powder in C7 and it blends flawlessly into my face on mornings... Perfect, you know? But less than half-way through the day it looks like I've mixed red clay and vaseline and smeared it on my face!!! Damned oxidization!!!! I may try a shade lighter in the hopes that it will all even out when my sebum starts flowing...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 18, 2007)

Generally, for me anyway, a pefect foundation match looks lighter than my skintone in the pan or bottle, but on blends flawlessly.  I would not suggest intentionally buying a product that you know to be lighter in order to counteract oxidation. 

To Sulking Beauty, if the effects of oxidation are that bad with what you are currently using, I would switch to another formulation or a different brand for foundation and powder all together.  Or perhaps you could try a primer.


----------



## Katura (Oct 18, 2007)

I agre with above, when matching foundations at my counter I always remind the customer that, Studio Fix especially, your makeup will oxidize and mix with any oils/etc on your face. however, I would not choose a fndtn that was intentionally lighter to couteract this. I would change formulas, change your moistuizer, change the primer...not color. 

hth


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Oct 19, 2007)

I just got my MSF Natural and so far the oxidization problem hasn't been as much of an issue. I love it, it has a great light texture though very little coverage. I really think that StudioFix powder is notorious for oxidizing, as I've heard many girls complain of it. 

I've also noticed that the less product I put on my skin, the less oily it becomes. Primer, concealer, msf and blot to seal the deal. So far this is working for me. I guess I'll save the Studiofix for full coverage days when my skin isn't looking so hot.... SF powder is the only foundation that I've ever tried in my many years of wearing MAC, so I'd be curious to see which formulas oxidize the least.

And yes, I have noticed that wearing a primer DOES help.. alot!!! Thanks Dolls.


----------



## Tee23 (Oct 21, 2007)

thx for the responses...the sa at prescriptives did my custom blend and in the bottle it's appears a bit lighter than what I would have picked but once it's on my face and blended it does match pretty close to perfect. i've never tried primer though - i might give that a thought. I guess I got the oxidation question from all the reviews on studiofix - i tried it twice and by midday it was a total different color.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 22, 2007)

Makeup should match your skin. You shouldn't have watermarks or look like adifferent head was spliced onto a darker neck. It should match your skin exacrly at the jaw line. If you are trying it on in a store, go outside and look at the makeup in broad,unforgiving  daylight in a mirror. Buy the wrong shade and everyone notices,even if they do not say a thing.


----------



## JustDivine (Dec 6, 2007)

My SFF is my shade but it looks lighter and whitish on me....either its not oxidising or I need to go darker rather than lighter!

Still, I've given up on it now anyway


----------



## MACaholic76 (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SulkingBeauty* 

 
_Good question... I've often wondered the same thing... 

I wear Studio Fix Powder in C7 and it blends flawlessly into my face on mornings... Perfect, you know? But less than half-way through the day it looks like I've mixed red clay and vaseline and smeared it on my face!!! Damned oxidization!!!! I may try a shade lighter in the hopes that it will all even out when my sebum starts flowing..._

 
My suggestion would be that instead of wearing C7 to go with the NC45 or NC50.  I have C7 and had the same issue BUT I also know that C7 is just a very orangy shade on its own so it might not be your skin...it could also be the product itself.


----------



## quinntastic (Dec 9, 2007)

My rule of thumb is if you can't find an exact match that blends seemlessly into your skin, go a shade lighter because you can always warm up with bronzer.  I'd rather it be a little lighter and can be fixed than look too dark or muddled gray.


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 9, 2007)

Carry oil blotting papers as well.  It really helps if you start with a clean dry face, apply an oil free primer-one with dimethicone-a foundation that is your exact color,blot with an oil sheet, retouch, then add powder. Buff the powder in! Use blotting sheets during the day. Oil is the enemy-that is what oxidizes! (makeup has preservatives) Even mineral makeup needs to be touched up with blotting papers throughout the day.


----------



## ZoeFerret (Jan 6, 2008)

In Studio Fix powder I use about a half shade lighter- NC35. It's mostly because  my face and neck appears darker due to PX acne treatment irritation and  my chest in actually lighter that NC35 ( more like a NC30! ) I wanted to make my chest, neck and face at least almost look the same. Otherwise it looks like I put on too much bronzer or forgot to put sunblock on some parts of my face.  I also noticed when I used NC40 or C4 it did oxidize to a unnatural orange shade- not pretty. 

I do think it's better to get something slightly lighter than too dark. But still get something in your skin tone/ color family.


----------



## lin143kayp (Jan 20, 2008)

I actually use a few shades darker in the studio tech..?


----------



## mya_embelson (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *quinntastic* 

 
_My rule of thumb is if you can't find an exact match that blends seemlessly into your skin, go a shade lighter because you can always warm up with bronzer.  I'd rather it be a little lighter and can be fixed than look too dark or muddled gray._

 
It is the opposite way around for WOC you would rather your foundation or base to be a shade darker, because you can highlight the face. "Too light foundation" is the worst crime for a WOC if you try "warming it up" it just looks really red. because the base to most blushes is the color red.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 23, 2008)

I have the same problem but I'm NW15. Every foundation I've tried is too dark or looks orangy on me.


----------



## mich (Jan 23, 2008)

A trick my MA taught me is to choose the correct shade match for foundation, but use a powder (not an opaque powder like studio fix, but a sheer setting powder like blot or select sheer) that's lighter. That way it won't be like, "Did you put the wrong face on your neck this morning, hun?" but there's a bit of leeway for oxidation.


----------



## seymone25 (Jan 23, 2008)

This is sad but I use studio fix fluid and I use NW 50 as the base and then go over it lightly with NW45.. The combination is perfecto.. It is a damn shame that women of color have to go through all of this just for a perfect shade...


----------



## mya_embelson (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_This is sad but I use studio fix fluid and I use NW 50 as the base and then go over it lightly with NW45.. The combination is perfecto.. It is a damn shame that women of color have to go through all of this just for a perfect shade..._

 
IF you think you like studio fix fluid, try Iman second to none stick foundation.. great colors and perfect coverage


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 24, 2008)

my solution to the whole studio fix oxidizing thing was to seek a brand that doesnt oxidize! im very happy with MUFE now


----------



## priss (Jan 24, 2008)

AMEN mya_embleson.

WoC with the "ghostface"- too light foundation- is as taboo as vpl- visible panty lines!!!

the mac select liquid foundation is great for staying true all day.  probably because it is water based. 
 if you like the formulation of studio fix powder then consider this application:
apply studio fix powder, spray a 187 brush with fix+ and buff your face in a circular motion, covering the entire face.  the end result is foundation that is already oxidized before you leave the house and little room for surprise after 3 hours of face time.

i also agree that if you cannot find the mac color/ formulation combo that stays true then you should find a brand that produces a product that works.

i love mac, Lord knows i do- but there are times that i have to use certain products from other lines because the mac product just doesnt work.


----------



## quinntastic (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mya_embelson* 

 
_It is the opposite way around for WOC you would rather your foundation or base to be a shade darker, because you can highlight the face. "Too light foundation" is the worst crime for a WOC if you try "warming it up" it just looks really red. because the base to most blushes is the color red._

 
Actually that's _not_ true for all women of color, because it's not true for me.  That's why I said it was my rule of thumb.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 25, 2008)

i neva hurd o this!!! I just buy my foundation and if it blends with my skin I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Artphr33k (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tee23* 

 
_that typically we should choose a color that is a bit lighter than our face because of the oxidation in most makeup?_

 
i do.
but only because in natural light, it gets warmer and seeps in, and blends better than one my ACTUAL color, which ends up looking darker.

*FOR ME.*


----------



## strawberry (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZoeFerret* 

 
_In Studio Fix powder I use about a half shade lighter- NC35. It's mostly because  my face and neck appears darker due to PX acne treatment irritation and  my chest in actually lighter that NC35 ( more like a NC30! ) I wanted to make my chest, neck and face at least almost look the same. Otherwise it looks like I put on too much bronzer or forgot to put sunblock on some parts of my face.  I also noticed when I used NC40 or C4 it did oxidize to a unnatural orange shade- not pretty. 

I do think it's better to get something slightly lighter than too dark. But still get something in your skin tone/ color family._

 
i have the same problem as yours. my face is way fairer than my neck and my chest is way fairer as well. i used to wear studio fix powder in nc35 and a bronze so that it will look natural. but still, my face look fairer than my neck. but now, the MA said that i should change to nw35 and when i wear it over my studio fix fluid in nc30, i look too fair. its too obvious that my neck is darker than my face. i dont know whether i should go for a darker shade now or just stay with what i have as i loveeeeeeee the coverage despite the fact that my neck look darker than my face..


----------



## britty_bear (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i neva hurd o this!!! I just buy my foundation and if it blends with my skin I hope it stays that way._

 
HI! i'm new to make up but i wear studio tech in nc50 and i doesn't really do that with my skin. at first i thought the color i wear was actually a little bit darker than my face but my MUA said that it looked like that because i have cool undertones or something.


----------



## nooeeyy (Feb 25, 2008)

Ideally, you should choose a foundation color that blends into your jawbone without any lines that are visible. Though there is a bit of oxidation in foundation, it is not relevant to the point where you should choose a foundation that is lighter than your skintone. I think when you are choosing a foundation and it looks lighter, you just need do keep in mind it will become darker because of oxidation, not choose a lighter foundation based on oxidation. 
For example, I was looking for a liquid Studio Fix in NC45 because I use the Studio Powder Fix and wanted a change. Now the color def looked much lighter in the jar. which is fine because it still matched my skin down and even as the day goes on after wearing it and after oxidation occurs it's still ok.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 25, 2008)

If your makeup oxidizes beyond recognition, you should switch to something else.  

In most formulas, I typically will go a half step lighter in liquid formulas because I a) am oily as hell and b) put powder on top.  The color catches up once I've finished the look.  For example MUFE face&body #12 looks too light for me in the bottle.  once I put it on and put my powder over it and its dry, it darkens.  Throughout the day, it'll shift a little more, but not too much otherwise I wouldn't wear it.  You don't wanna go too light where your makeup looks off when you first put it on and becomes perfect in a few hours.  You need to switch to a formula that will go on gorgeous and shift only slightly as you wear it.


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Sep 7, 2008)

I usually wear Studio Stick NC45 and NC50, but from being at the counter and trying Stuido Tech on clients all day, I think I am going to try that out... I have combo skin, and the Studio Sticks look great, but I get the greasy face too...(I also sweat alot) what would u all suggest for touch ups? Studio fix powder or Blot powder???


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Sep 27, 2008)

* I used to want to buy foundation until I tried**to keep my skin in good condition. You know, like instead of paying a lot of money or any money for a product that gives the illusion of good skin. So far so good.  I used Clinique's  facial bar soap and their hydrating gel (instead of the lotion). I used it for four days and all of the damaged skin is clearing up well! GOD I sound like a commercial... LMAO!!!!!*


----------



## Scorpdva (Oct 3, 2008)

I noticed that alot of the women here wear studio fix in NW shade and the studio tech in NC. Just wondering the reason for that? I recently switched from NW45 to NC50(both were tech formula) because the MA said I have more yellow undertones and NW is more red on me. haven't used fix in awhile.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Oct 14, 2008)

I Love Me Some Mac But After Five Years Of Studio Tech And Studio Fix Blues.... I Branched Out To Iman Cosmetics For My Face Makeup(foundation,powders) And Their Foundation Is Sooo Much Better Than Studio Tech That Has Me Looking Soo Oily Even When I Set Wth Studio Fix. By The End Of The Day I Have A "face Meltdown" Lol. 

BUT IMAN'S SECOND TO NONE CREAM TO POWDER FOUNDATION AND STICK FOUNDATION ARE GREAT!!  COMPLEXION MATCHES EXACT, IS OIL-FREE AND REASONABLE PRICED. THEIR SEMI LOOSE POWDER IS PRETTY GOOD TOO.

BUT I GUESS YOU HAVE SEE WHAT ELSE MIGHT WORK FOR YOU BESIDES MAC..... But I still love my fix & tech!!!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Generally, for me anyway, a pefect foundation match looks lighter than my skintone in the pan or bottle, but on blends flawlessly. I would not suggest intentionally buying a product that you know to be lighter in order to counteract oxidation. 

To Sulking Beauty, if the effects of oxidation are that bad with what you are currently using, I would switch to another formulation or a different brand for foundation and powder all together. Or perhaps you could try a primer._

 
Brilliant as usual.


----------



## JaneHorror (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't know if these the right place to put, but how would one go about finding their undertone? I mean there are a lot and I would love to find out what I am.


----------



## thatgrlispoison (Jan 17, 2009)

I usually match mine to my neck. My face is considerably lighter/more pale. It all evens out once the foundation is on. I have found that certain formulations oxidize more than others. I've just tried to stay away from those. 

Also anything with an SPF in it - especially liquid dries lighter for some reason. The heavier coverages - like the studio fix, the stick, the mineralize satinfinish, the studio tech oxidizes and turns dark. I typically don't wear any of those for that reason. They turn me red once they oxidize and whatever other products (like blush, bronzer, etc.) I put on top red too. Sometimes switching to NC from NW will help though. I can wear the stick in NC but in NW it goes red and wacky.

You also have to take your skin type into consideration too. If you are oily, your makeup is more likely to oxidize. If you are dry, a powder foundation alone may look ashy. Liquid always works best for me. The creamy products are too heavy and greasy. They go dark and oxidize and the powders make me look like a ghost.


----------



## BaAZiGar (Jan 23, 2009)

does anyone know of any formulas that DONT oxidize ?? thx!


----------



## MAHALO (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I wore MAC mineralized satin finish in NC45. I usually wear NW43 with just a drop of NC45 for a perfect match.  At first the NC45 looked much too yellow for me. Since I wasn't going out, I didn't remove it. What a surprise ... an hour later, the foundation didn't look too yellow. It's many hours later and it looks perfect.  In fact, it looks better than what I typically wear. Unfortunately, most days I can't wait an hour for my makeup to oxidize.


----------



## Boasorte (May 9, 2009)

my between an NW 45 and 47 depeding on the MAC store I go to, and I find that shininess at the end of day, and it really sucks


----------



## l1onqueen (Jun 3, 2009)

I am an NC45, but have crazy oily skin so it turns orange after a few hours.  I got a sample of NC44 thinking that it would "dry down" to my shade but, no! It looks too light. What can I do besides look into another brand? My skin is so sensitive that I'm afraid to try anything else.


----------



## merryandlovely (Jun 14, 2009)

Makeup should match your skin. You should not have watermarks or look like adifferent head was spliced onto a darker neck. It should match your skin exacrly at the jaw line.


----------



## __nini (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_I am an NC45, but have crazy oily skin so it turns orange after a few hours.  I got a sample of NC44 thinking that it would "dry down" to my shade but, no! It looks too light. What can I do besides look into another brand? My skin is so sensitive that I'm afraid to try anything else._

 
You definitely shouldn't go a grade lighter than you say you are. Are you not of a cool complexion? I'd say try the NW route or still use your NC45 and top it off with MSF Natural in Dark or any bronzer you may have.


----------



## YesicaElana (Jul 24, 2009)

The best thing to do is get a sample of the foundation and wear it out if you're not sure. Foundations do funny things after you wear them for a while.


----------



## Ms CoCoCrispy (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't think so if I went any lighter I think I would look ashy I wear MUFE 175 and a primer usually helps.


----------



## osakajan (Aug 10, 2009)

I find that it is true. Often i match my foundation to be a "tad lighter". as well as my powder. If i matched my foundation and powder to my exact skin tone, i would be too brownish/orange-ish, by mid day.

tip:  when buying foundation, put an ample "dollops" along your jaw line (vertically). Leave the foundation to set for at least 10- 20 secs. The one that   doesnt get too dark, will be the best match. Dont just buff a foundation into your skin. leave it to set.

If you buff most foundations into the skin (at the store), plenty of colors will match.

in my case i use an nc45 studio fix fluid, i touch up with "medium dark" mineralize pressed. I find my look stays looking fresh, and doesnt get darker throughout the day

xo

osakajan


----------



## HoneyDip (Aug 11, 2009)

i can honestly say the only foundation that NEVER EVER oxidizes on me is Revlon Colorstay foundatin for oily/combination skin.. i think i have quite sensitive skin too and i just love it. its pretty long lasting.


----------



## Sammaji (Aug 31, 2009)

Not only can it oxidize on your face, after time it will oxidize on its own in the container. I took my studio fix to MAC today to have them match the color b/c the sticker fell off and I had no clue what shade studio fix I was wearing (its been bugging me to know)! Through process of elimination she assured me it was NC55. Side by side my used studio fix was somewhat darker than the brand new one. She assured me that was due to oxidation and she was sure it was NC b/c it had yellow tones and NC55 was the darkest foundaton with yellow undertones, as mine was too dark to be any of the other NC's besides 55. Interesting....she was pretty convincing I hope she knew her stuff and what I have is really NC55 and not something else. I guess I will find out for sure when it's time to purchase a new one!


----------



## machonesty (Sep 17, 2009)

Just my 2 cents
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Most WOC have to use 2 dif foundation shades on dif areas of the face and blend well, or
mix 2 found shades on a pallete. This is what I do, currently using Revlon ColorStay in Cappucino and Caramel

ITA w using blotting papers, or trying a dif brand/formula


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *strawberry* 

 
_i have the same problem as yours. my face is way fairer than my neck and my chest is way fairer as well. i used to wear studio fix powder in nc35 and a bronze so that it will look natural. but still, my face look fairer than my neck. but now, the MA said that i should change to nw35 and when i wear it over my studio fix fluid in nc30, i look too fair. its too obvious that my neck is darker than my face. i dont know whether i should go for a darker shade now or just stay with what i have as i loveeeeeeee the coverage despite the fact that my neck look darker than my face.._

 
This is my dilema too and to top it all off, I have different shades on my face due to acne marks


----------



## longhornsgirl (Oct 1, 2009)

I think a good primer is just as important as anything else. Invest in one because this could counteract the oxidation.


----------



## mufey (Oct 5, 2009)

Water and silicone based foundations tend to resist colour change the longest out of all foundations. I've had luck and good colour matches with Shu Uemura's water-based foundation, MUFE F&B and - my favourite - Giorgio Armani Face Fabric. I say this after having spent many days with a dark orange face courtesy of MAC.


----------



## ambodidi (Jan 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *machonesty* 

 
_Just my 2 cents
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most WOC have to use 2 dif foundation shades on dif areas of the face and blend well, or
mix 2 found shades on a pallete. This is what I do, currently using Revlon ColorStay in Cappucino and Caramel

ITA w using blotting papers, or trying a dif brand/formula_

 
The second makes sense, but won't the first make you look like you have uneven skin?


----------



## nightflower (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambodidi* 

 
_The second makes sense, but won't the first make you look like you have uneven skin?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I was considering using two shades of foundation to match the two dominant tones of my face.  I would have used a slightly darker shade on my chin (since it's a little darker than the rest of my face, neck, and chest) and blend into my jaw line.  To me it seems similar to highlighting and contouring where the center of the face is slightly lighter then the outer area.

As far as selecting a lighter shade of foundation due to oxidizing, I'd rather find a brand of foundation that doesn't oxidize so much.  If I am between two shades, I would get the lighter shade if I can warm it up with a pressed powder to match my skin tone.


----------



## michieme (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YesicaElana* 

 
_The best thing to do is get a sample of the foundation and wear it out if you're not sure. Foundations do funny things after you wear them for a while._

 
I totally agree with getting a sample! I have been lusting over MUFE Matte Velvet+ just from the samples I get from Sephora. That way you get to know what looks best on you and what it would look like by the end of the day.


----------



## she (Aug 7, 2010)

i think you have to sample til you get it right because the color in the bottle does not automatically equate with what will look best on your skin.

i.e. when i wear foundation i use a mix or one of two shades depending on what undertone/shade my face decides it wants to be that day. so i wear nw45, nc50, or a combo. neither of which, btw, look like identical matches to my face while in the bottle, but they are perfect matches once applied.

oxidization can be a challenge so obtain samples before purchase. makes it a LOT easier to know what the final result will be and what will blend into your jawline WITHOUT effort.


----------



## jasikamarshel (Aug 16, 2010)

Choose a foundation that some lighter then your skin it looks a best on a skin and it match your skin and apply with a cotton on face and neck after apply a foundation you also apply powder it give a best result and best is choose a foundation that match your skin and also take a advice of a beautician they give you a perfect advice.


----------



## LoveMemoriesXoX (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a similar problem to most of you...I can't find the perfect shade for my skin!  My face is a lot lighter than the rest of my body...and I've learned as long as I blend well into my neck it doesn't look too bad.  The worst thing I've ever done is try to match my face to my body--my face looked like a muddy mess!  Instead, I try to match the coloring in my face and keep my face nice and glowing.

I am still having issues finding my perfect MAC foundation color.  Recently I went in and the MA told me NW43 was my shade.  It looked perfect in the store with Medium Dark MSF on top but when I got home--my face looked so orange!  I know us desi girls have warmer undertones, but I have seen reviews where some girls use NC instead of NW to combat the orangy tones in their skin.  Any one have any insights on this? 

I'm going back to the counter this weekend to return my NW43 and try to find another color :/  I wish there was a desi MA at one of the MAC counters around here!


----------



## brandon (Oct 13, 2010)

I think you have to choose a foundation the same colour of your skin tone. Taking a darker shade will make you look darker and a lighter shade will not bring out the correct colour of your skin.

I read that you first have to test the colour of the foundation on your jawline and choose the colour which matches your skin colour on the jawline.


----------



## Nepenthe (Oct 14, 2010)

Anything too light or too dark will be really obvious, but incorrect undertones can have an effect that is more subtle but can leave you looking ashy or orange/pink.

  	If someone wears a liquid and a powder, I will usually match them up with coordinating colours - rather than the same in different formulas.  Very few people I've come across are a true match, so an NC foundation can be balanced with an NW or N powder and vice versa to give the most neutral finish while mimicking the proper undertones.

  	Though I will say, loudly (LOL) that not every foundation formula was made for every skin type.  If you feel like you've tried everything within a brand and it's not looking, try another brand.  I shuffled over to MUFE for ages because the HD was the only liquid that catered to a more olive/golden undertone.  Not everyone is yellow based or pink based, despite it's popularity.  Between department store counters and Sephora/Ulta getting samples of foundation shouldn't be a problem.. and then you get a better idea of trying at home with your own application to see how it turns out and whether it will work as a part of your routine.


----------



## kblkr4lf (Oct 14, 2010)

I totally agree with the NC/NW balancing out one another.  I use the NC(44/45) foundations and then balance the less yellow areas (like my forehead and outer perimeters of the face) with NW40  concealer.  HOWEVER, it only works for me with the Studio Finish concealer; the NW40 concealers in the other MAC formulations are too dark, brown and/or muddy.  HTH somebody!


----------



## kaylastia (Oct 14, 2010)

Is the NW45 in Studio Fix Fluid?


----------



## kaylastia (Oct 14, 2010)

What colors do you wear in IMAN?


----------

